# rail yard



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I want to put in my rail yard, I have a Aristo #6 in the mainline, I have 4ft wide concrete pad, I have a couple of #6`s to go in to make the yard, it seems to long with #6 switches, should I go with the shorter Aristo switches? And they just go backwards to make 2 other lines correct?

Newer picture










Here is an older picture you can see where the #6 switch is, the long piece attached to switch is not there( old pic) a little closer look










tom h


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Tom, 

here is a link to a yard discussion, very thought inspiring!



http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=11102

cale


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd use the Aristo WR (10' diameter) switches or equivalent unless you have lots of space... #6 is wonderful, but it will take a lot of space. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

If you plan on using truck mounted couplers, and use a small switcher engine to move them around the yard, you can get away with the really small 2 foot radius switches. I have a yard which puts four tracks in a 26 inch space, using LGB 1200 series switches. But it doesn't look prototypical and it only works if you use truck mounted couplers, which have advantges but never look right because they leave a huge space between the cars.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I tried to cram as much track in as I could in a small space. The body tracks are 15 foot each, all the switches are Aristo WideRadius, maybe about a #4, except the crossover to bring the train into the yard, which are #6.

Sorry the picture is a bit foreshortened, I think I need to take a picture from a ladder. I would not go less than this frog number, things get pretty tight with 40 box cars when switches are close together. This kind of ladder reduces the S curves you encounter.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Cale, Mike, And thanks for the pic Greg, that gives a better idea on what I want to do.

tom h


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom, if you go with the Aristo WR switches, check them for the new frogs (flangeway depth = 3mm and top of frog flush with rail heads)... If you get the older style, order new frogs from Aristo, $1 each including shipping. 

Regards, Greg


----------

